# Zero Clearance Fireplace



## means83 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just purchased my first home a few weeks ago and the previous owner installed a zero clearance fireplace in the living room. Other than being able to turn it on, I know nothing about these things. The fireplace is really nice, and I enjoy using it, but I would like to be educated, specifically on safety before I feel comfortable putting it on regularly. 

Since their is no exhaust to the outside of the house and it burns the oxygen in the room, how much of a concern should that be? Is Carbon Monoxide something I should worry about?? I've read about moisture, fogging up windows, and moisture causing mold to form in carpets. I have hard wood floors, does this minimize my concerns about moisture? In the handful of times that I've turned it on, I only leave it running for 45 mins to an hour, then turn it off. If it's used sparingly like that, would moisture form in that short of an amount of time? I hadn't noticed any previously. Is their any other negatives I should be aware of? What do I need to do to clean it?

Thanks!


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 21, 2011)

Smartest thing to do is to bite the bullet, cough up a few bucks and have your local hearth shop come check it out.  If you have a decent shop near you, they will come and look the fireplace over, make sure its safe, and spend some time educating you on usage, safety, cleaning, etc.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Agree 100% with franks!


----------



## means83 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like good advice. I figured I'd start with the internet and if i wasnt satisfied after my search, I'd take the next step and bring someone in to look at it


----------



## webbie (Jan 22, 2011)

It sounds like you have a vent free fireplace - that would usually mean gas and no glass doors.
Use of the sort you mention would not present any moisture problems.....

Negatives? Some people are very sensitive to the small odors or to the oxygen which is used up by a vent-free.
You must make certain everything is clean and also that the log set and grate are set exactly as it states in the manual. If not, the units can produce soot!

Look carefully around the room - wipe some areas like the mantel above with a white cloth and see if you notice any black. This would usually indicate that something, usually the log placement, is off.


----------

